# tricky sqiurrels



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have 2 really smart grays in the woods behing my house when ever I get 40yds fom the stream they seam to always be in they run like a racoon is chasing them any sugestons


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Trap 'em. Or sneak more quietly and try to keep hidden.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

well get you a live trap with some corn and youll get rid of them but if you can find there den tree you can set a trap by the base of the tree and catch them every time just my trapping 2 cents


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

nothing, they are smart enough to stay alive, and apparently are smart enough to out smart and be underestimated by the hunter. let them go, they deserve it, who knows they might mate and produce more "grade a" targets.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

try a ghillie suit... i use mine when i go out and take squirls. I have 3 differnt kinds depending on where i go. I have had squirls run around 30 feet infront of me. And they never stoped and looked twice.

Just try some good cammo and go out before the sun comes out. That way you are there before the squirrels are out and about. And just be patient


----------



## coyote15 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a few cats that could get them for ya


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Woogie_man said:


> try a ghillie suit... i use mine when i go out and take squirls. I have 3 differnt kinds depending on where i go. I have had squirls run around 30 feet infront of me. And they never stoped and looked twice.
> 
> Just try some good cammo and go out before the sun comes out. That way you are there before the squirrels are out and about. And just be patient


For goodness sake guys! Were hunting squirrels not ninjas! I've had squirrels jump in my lap before wearing MIL-SURP woodland BDUs. No need to be in the woods before daylight. In the colder months squirrels don't even come out of the den untill it warms up a bit.

Perhaps you are making too much noise, what kind of boots are you wearing? You need something with soft rubber soles. Work boots won't cut it for quiet.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

or are they those japanese ninja-lord squirels?


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I must have retarded squirrels where I live because I have had them climb up with me in my tree stand when I am deer hunting and I wear plenty of safety orange. :sniper:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ive seen smart squirrels, and stupid ones. it depends on how many times they have been shot at, where they live, and how often they see people. some of the little buggers are sharper than most deer, some in very remote areas act like they dont know what people are, or if there dangerous.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

lol....yeah i know what you are saying about the ninja squirrels. I have had alot of tricky squirrels, and what not over the years. That and i just like the fact of laying in a field. That and when it took me a while to make the three of them, i like to use them when i can. 

But yeah just try to be quiet and sneaky.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

WHOA.....WOOGIE MAN, YOU ARE A SQUIRREL HUNTING MACHINE...........and I hope to never encounter you in the field because I just may pee all over the front of my pants


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

greys and blacks are definatly smarter then the lil red squirrels. I can just walk through the bush and i'll hear a squirrel, walk in that direction then when he sees me he squalks louder and i see exactly where he is. Greys on the other hand will sit still and be quite if they see you and they are in the top of a tree. Still, they are pretty easy to see and usually i spot them first on the ground and then wait for them to come out on a tree branch then he gets blasted.

get a couple handfuls of bird seed, put it on the ground where you are seeing them, then sit somewhere that you can't be seen very easy.

Both squirrels should be dead within an hour of this lol


----------

